# Dry Splitting Nails



## samsmom (Nov 16, 2009)

My Samantha's nails are horrible looking- the groomer cuts and files them but they appear to be splitting and very dry. Does anyone have any ideas of what to do for this?


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

If the nails are cracking into the nail bed, causing pain, and/or are always deformed looking, you may have a medical issue - an infection, ringworm, allergies....something like that. You would want to see the vet about that.

If the nails are just dry and crack a bit after a nail trim, I would recommend giving your dog a fish oil (omega 3 fatty acid) pill each day.


----------

